# Proper connection of my home system



## BaRLeY (Jul 15, 2011)

Good Day everyone!

I need tips in connecting my home system. I have a 32" Samsung Series 5 550 (Full HD), a Samsung HT-D330K DVD Home Entertainment System and a PS3. I have connected the output of the LCD to the Entertainment System using an optical cable and the PS3 to the LCD using an HDMI cable but I don't get any sound from the center and the rear speakers. I have followed the connection of the entertainment system properly (color coded). Is it just the quality of the movies, games and TV shows or did I do something wrong? Can someone please help me, I want to enjoy the maximum potential of my home system. Thank you in advance.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

chances are the tv only outputs 2ch via hdmi.

connect the ps3 to the receiver input, and the receiver output to the tv.


----------



## BaRLeY (Jul 15, 2011)

GranteedEV said:


> chances are the tv only outputs 2ch via hdmi.
> 
> connect the ps3 to the receiver input, and the receiver output to the tv.


Ok I'm gonna give that I try and hope it works. Thanks


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

Set the audio output for the ps3 to optical. Most TVs don't output multi-channel over optical out. Connect the optical from ps3 to receiver. You can do multi output on the ps3 but the audio on the hdmi will be stereo only. That's all that the tv has anyways.


----------



## BaRLeY (Jul 15, 2011)

Worked for my PS3! All speakers now working. Thanks a lot guys!!!


----------

